# i have found the best fish store around here



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

there arent many good pet stores that have good fish around here. I just went to petsmart today, and they are the best i have found yet. they have so much room for their tanks. They have two walls full of fish. they keep their bettas in communities with fish they get along with (mostly snails and such) instead of in cups which is a major plus. they dont have many bettas due to the fact that only one betta can be kept in each of these and there are so many fish bettas can't be kept with, but they do have some and they are very healthy. much bigger than mine. i think mine may be young. but i dont know. they have very nice fish. all healthy looking and the staff is very helpful. a girl there was talking to me about the snail i was getting. she said she knew nothing about fish when she started the job, but they made her train and take a test to be out on the fish section, (she could have stuck to stocking food and such if she didnt pass) so she knows what to say to customers. I think that is awesome


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That is pretty awesome, lucky you! The best part is the test :-D Although I do hope they're giving then the right anwsers!!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Be thankful its a good chainstore. Many end up having people who have never had fish trying to give advise on them.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, at least some people have luck with finding good pet stores in their neighborhoods. As for me mine aren't the best ones around.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

In Sydney we have two brilliant fish only stores, one is absolutely massive and the other (which is the one I go to as it is closer) is very ethical and only sells tank bred freshwater fish. The guy who owns it built it and fitted it out in really beautiful wood, the shop has a great feel. They have a massive (and I mean massive) tank sitting over the door. It is a work of engeneering brilliance and you wouldn't believe it possible unless you saw it! They only employ people who are really serious aquarists so there's fish nerds to talk to always. Guess I'm lucky too  Unfortunately they do keep their Betta's in Betta hell (large jars) but if you buy one they make you get a brilliant set up (at least 60L's), that's how I got my first tank!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I always try to act dumb at fish stores. Like "Oh yeh i want that yellow one with the dot on it..." Then I get to see what they have to say about the fish and see if the info right. DO they know their materail?!!? If I like what I hear I come back.


----------

